# How Many Tuners Will I Have? SWiM Changes?



## CuriousG (Nov 23, 2006)

Currently have three HR-2x receivers with SWiM and MRV. Will be getting a new HR-34 installed on Saturday.

How many tuners is that, and will my wiring/connection infrastructure need to be changed?

Any issues I should be prepared for?

Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

That's 11 tuners, so you'll need a SWM-16 switch installed.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would SWM-5 and SWM-8 works too ?


----------



## CuriousG (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool. Thanks for the answers. I'll have to assume the installer will have the SWiM gear on the truck.


----------



## Kaiser Bob (Aug 17, 2012)

P Smith said:


> Would SWM-5 and SWM-8 works too ?


Last I checked you can't use a SWiM switch with a SWiM LNB...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Kaiser Bob said:


> Last I checked you can't use a SWiM switch with a SWiM LNB...





sigma1914 said:


> That's 11 tuners, so you'll need a SWM-16 switch installed.


Would the 16-port SWIM switch works with SWiM LNBF ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Kaiser Bob said:


> Last I checked you can't use a SWiM switch with a SWiM LNB...





P Smith said:


> Would the 16-port SWIM switch works with SWiM LNBF ?


The SWiM-16 needs a legacy LNB.

"Now there is away", to combine two SWiMs for the whole home.
The approved is through two CCKs and bridging with a router.

The unapproved way, is to use the NAS 9501 diplexers and bridge the DECA signal between the two. I've tested this and it works, but it's best to only have single SWiM outputs, and combining four [I done this too] will add some loss into the mix.

Check this sticky at the top: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=207005


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, what would be a solution for OP if he have SWiM LNBFs and need to feed 11 tuners ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> So, what would be a solution for OP if he have SWiM LNBFs and need to feed 11 tuners ?


Best thing is to have DirecTV come out and install a SWiM-16.
The SWiM LNB is limiting, where a SWM8 isn't, as it can be combined with other SWiMs, be it a SWM5 or another SWM8, or SWiM-16s.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then how to understand Kaiser Bob post "_you can't use a SWiM switch with a SWiM LNB_" ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Then how to understand Kaiser Bob post "_you can't use a SWiM switch with a SWiM LNB_" ?


"How" is because the SWiM LNB has "no input", where all the other SWiMs have inputs from the legacy LNB, so this can get split to feed more than one.
The SWiM LNB only has an output, which feeds only eight tuners. That's why I called it "limited".

"Maybe" I should have added when DirecTV installs a SWiM-16 in place of a SWiM LNB, they swap the LNB too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm puzzled if there is no technical solution to increase number of targets for the SWiM LNBF ? So it must be replaced in OP's case ?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I'm puzzled if there is no technical solution to increase number of targets for the SWiM LNBF ? So it must be replaced in OP's case ?


Once you exceed 8 tuners a SWM LNB will be replaced with a legacy LNB and a SWM 16 will be installed.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm puzzled if there is no technical solution to increase number of targets for the SWiM LNBF ? So it must be replaced in OP's case ?


"The solution" is to use a legacy LNB with four outputs to feed external SWiMs.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK.

*CuriousG*, would you exchange your SWM LNBF to legacy one ?


----------



## CuriousG (Nov 23, 2006)

I am reading with great interest as this will be the job of the DirecTV installer. I am also trying to remember if I still have four feeds coming off the dish. I'm thinking something was removed when the SWiM was installed last time. If the installer has to run new coax from the dish to the equipment location, I'm going to be screwed as this will require a very tough attic run that I know he won't do, and I am now in no shape to do myself.

I will be checking for coax lines from the dish as soon as I get home tonight.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

If you have a SWM you have 1 line coming from it. It's possible the old lines are still there if you had a non SWM. The tech should run 2 new lines with a SWM 16. One will be for the PI and the other will be for the second set of receivers. I wouldn't get too involved until the tech gets there to see how he's going to want to run it and you can discuss with him at that time.


----------



## CuriousG (Nov 23, 2006)

The install is done,and all seems to be working at this point, though I did initially have some problems getting the two HR-24s to see each other on the MRV network.

I have a question for the group, however...

The installer used two wires from the outside mounted SWM-16 module. He has the PI connected though a splitter that also feeds three DVRs. I do have a separate wire that could connect the PI by itself to the SWM-16. Would there be any advantage to putting the PI on a separate coax?


----------



## dielray (Aug 5, 2009)

"CuriousG" said:


> The install is done,and all seems to be working at this point, though I did initially have some problems getting the two HR-24s to see each other on the MRV network.
> 
> I have a question for the group, however...
> 
> The installer used two wires from the outside mounted SWM-16 module. He has the PI connected though a splitter that also feeds three DVRs. I do have a separate wire that could connect the PI by itself to the SWM-16. Would there be any advantage to putting the PI on a separate coax?


Probably not. If it's isolated behind a splitter it isn't going to matter. If it's inline of a DVR and you have MRV or other issues, it could help.


----------

